

Ask HN: Can we use Node.JS in banking app? - sachin0235

I have read a lot about Node js and want to use it in a certain portion of a banking app where users can collaborate in a forum like interface. My question is, considering security is node.js is maturated and capable enough to be used in a banking system? With security i mean HACKERS.
======
kls
You need to look at your data, you need to look at the sensitivity of that
data and check it against current laws at the least and company policy at the
best. You then need to ensure that the technology complies with privacy, PCI
and any other regulating bodies that may have guidelines or regulations on
technology. Then you have to decide whether Node can provide the level of data
protection you need. They have a crypto set so a lot of it can be dealt with
with crypto but I don't know that there are any PCI modules built so if you
have PCI requirements you may have to roll your own token exchange to be
compliant should you have PCI concerns. There is not enough information to go
on in your post to know if using Node is a good or bad idea.

------
iends
I don't think the term HACKERS means what you think it means.

In any case, I imagine if you're already working at a bank and the CIO, you
can introduce node quite easily to your organization.

If you're building a product to sell to banks, I imagine you're going to have
to stick with Java/C# but might be able to get away with Scala (only because
of the JVM). Node will just be perceived as too cutting edge for many
organizations.

------
ethanbond
It seems if you're building an app that needs lots of security you should be
able to discover this answer on your own or find someone who can work with you
in discovering this answer?

Products built on even the most bulletproof platforms still need robust
security measures.

------
sachin0235
Thank you guys for your valuable comments and suggestions. We are still
gathering requirements and i myself is not aware of the level of security they
needed. I am evaluating different solutions for different components of a big
architecture. Thanks again!!

------
dopee
if you have to ask...

